# Please advise- High FSH



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi,

My FSH has just come back at 12.1, in July it was 9.1 and last year it was 5.2, it seems to be creeping up which is worrying . Can yr FSH go up and down with age and is there still a good chance I can get some eggies? On my last cycle I produced 11 eggies. Is there anything I can do to bring it down? 
I stopped my acupuncture in July but have started to take it up again, Im told this can help.   Also Ive heard wheatgrass can help!

Many thanks
kind thoughts 
Luv
Spiritx


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

Hi Spirit

My last FSH came back at 11, but 4 months before it was 3. What I'm saying is that wild fluctuations can be quite common and from what other high FSH-ers have said it doesn't necessarily just keep going up - it can go down too.

Not sure about wheatgrass and supplements and acupuncture, but as conventional medicine has nothing to offer I figure we have nothing to lose. Randine Lewis' book 'The Fertility Cure' offers the Chinese perspective and gives some good tips.

For advice and support I know of no place better than this forum:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/209394/
The women are so incredibly knowledegable and very friendly with it - and they will answer any queries very quickly.

By the way - if you produced 11 eggs then I wouldn't be too downhearted - you are obviously responding well.

Best of luck.


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Spirit, I also had a 'high' FSH reading recently - 18. All other tests showed it to be around 7 or 8. The month after the 18 reading it was 9.2. So yes, it does fluctuate. But our consultant at  (UCH) said the higher it fluctuates to, the worse it is. I did take wheatgrass tablets in the month in between the two tests, so maybe this did help bring it down (but I only took 7 tablets once a day, not three times a day, as I was supposed to!).

Clinics just seem to have different policies on whether they'll treat women with FSH level of 10 or over. We took a second opinion. 

Good luck,
Abby


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Abby

I just had to reply to your post completely off the subject but just wanted to say how sorry I was to read that you had lost your baby at 3 months. I cycled with you back in March and recognised your name.

Just wanted to send you a big  

Liz xxx


----------



## stella1970 (May 28, 2005)

This is the first time I've posted a reply on FF but have followed messages during 2 IVF treaments in 2003 at the Lister hospital.
I had high Fsh levels between 10 and 15 can't remember exact figure.
I produced 3 eggs per cycle and all fertilised. First was unsuccessful but second resulted in the birth of my son in August 2004.
I was 33 then with unexplained IF after 5 years ttc ( though my mum and nan had early menopause 34 +37).
I had acupuncture through both treatments.
Hope this encourages you to believe that IF treatment can be successful.
I wish you lots of luck
Kind Regards
Stella


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for your kind message Liz. And Stella, thanks for sharing your story, so encouraging to hear that it is possible. I'm trying to be 'low key' this cycle so haven't really joined the other boards. But I still look in to the site, as it has been an amazing source of help and support in the past.

Thanks again,
Abby
x


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Girls,

thank you so much for replying to my post and giving me words of encouragement and faith, I'm glad I'm not alone, lets hope it comes down next month  

Stella, my last cycle was at the Lister, I was really happy with them, we can cycle with them again
but have decided to go to a clinic closer to home.. We too have unexplained infertility so to hear you got pregnant cheered me up thank you.       

Abby, thank you so much for your message hun, and replying with regards to the wheatgrass I may give it ago. I'm so sorry to hear about yr loss bless you, find strenght and peace in your heart. x 

Morvern, thank you for the web site it is very helpful.

Wishing you all the best and sending loads of  .
Luv Spiritx


----------



## Olleyonion (May 9, 2004)

Hi Spirit,

I had a high FSH before I started my first IVF and I was told that if it didn't come down I wouldn't be able to have the treatment ( I think it was about 12ish ) - the following month it came down to about 9 and they let me go ahead.  I was told the FSH level fluctuates on a monthly basis so hopefully yours will drop again soon.

I hope everything goes well.

Love,

Katie xxx


----------

